# Java Moss



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

hello i got some java moss like 2 weeks ago from a lfs and i cant seam to make it root to my log ot grow. everyone says how fast it grows but mine wont root to my log and wont grow any advice


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

h1n1 said:


> hello i got some java moss like 2 weeks ago from a lfs and i cant seam to make it root to my log ot grow. everyone says how fast it grows but mine wont root to my log and wont grow any advice


take fishing line or thread and wrap it real good like a mummy...this is how someone explained it to me once, It can take a few months. It wont grow roots it has little claws that grab on. If its in a piranha tank it can take a really long time to grow since they like to do that flippy thing against objects which can knock it off. My suggestion is to grow it out in another tank or the moss ends up getting sucked up in the filters.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Thats right. You must use line to secure it to logs and rocks and lots of it!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I like brown thread better. Just tie it down good and it will eventually take hold if your setup ifor it is decent. With thread you can eventually remove it but it is not going to really hurt anything if you don't and you will hardly notice it unlike fishing line.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

ya thats the right idea... if you use white cotton thread it will break down just about the time that it is attached and will stay in that general area untill your Ps ram into it and maby break of a little piece


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yaeh, seckuring it with streng or monofilument is teh bestest way too go.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

I forgot one thing, when you are wrapping the moss on the wood break apart the moss into individual "hairs" and spread it out real good. This allows the moss to have more surface coverage on the wood and will allow it to grip on better and more light can reach it. If you put it on to clumpy some of the moss gets hidden and it will most likely turn brown and die or pieces will not bond and will float away after it is untied. It should be wrapped so tight to the wood that none of the moss sticks up. In time you will see the plant start branching off and growing outwards, the part that you started with will be the root like structure of the plant that grips to the wood.


----------

